# Mk3 Regalia



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

first off i want to thank [email protected] for great service despite the tank fitting mishap . my stuff arrived 3 business days after placing the order. after two days of messing with the stuff and buying a few wrong fittings , i finally got it all installed thanks to the help from my brother and dad. my dad used to install air systems on emergency vehicles, so i definitely wanted his help just in case, haha. i also need to thank Kris(rabriolet) for answering all the questions i had.

i still need to get the frame notched for the passenger axle. also need to flip the tie rods, get ball joint extenders, and maybe a few other things. i'm not really shooting to lay frame right away.. i'll get it there eventually. i bought air ride so i could drive my car low, but still be able to take passengers, carry stuff, and go places i couldn't go on coilovers. 

just a few pictures for now, might add some more later. 

down









up










tank/compressor










gauges/paddles (only shot i have right now. the panel itself will be getting replace with a nicer/cleaner panel eventually. but for now it stays)









and a GIF for fun. (probably should've incorporated a fronts up rears down shot in the mix.. but oh well)


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Trend follower hahaha

Glad you got it done and workin :thumbup:


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

car looks good:beer:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

this proves nothing jar. im still convinced you're not doing airride


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> Trend follower hahaha
> 
> Glad you got it done and workin :thumbup:


:beer:



NJbean89MK5 said:


> car looks good:beer:


thanks:thumbup:



Kiddie Rose said:


> this proves nothing jar. im still convinced you're not doing airride


it's all an illusion done with smoke and mirrors


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Kiddie Rose said:


> this proves nothing jar. im still convinced you're not doing airride


its photoshoped shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

mk3 air gtg h20? looking gnarly dude :thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Jar717 said:


> i'm not really shooting to lay frame right away.. i'll get it there eventually.


haha, thats exactly what I said and it took me about a week to start messing with it to get it lower


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

nap83 said:


> mk3 air gtg h20? looking gnarly dude :thumbup:


thanks:thumbup:. when it gets closer to h2o i was thinking about making a thread for an air ride gtg. but a mk3 air ride gtg would be pretty dope too:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> haha, thats exactly what I said and it took me about a week to start messing with it to get it lower


haha, its not like i _won't_ try to make it lay frame. i'm just not in a hurry to get it there. i'll get it to that point or close in due time. cause i WANT it to lay frame but that's not why i bought air ride. i need to recoup some funds first though :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I love it!


me too! color is awesome...


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

****s weak


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I love it!


thanks for the great service :thumbup:



derryo said:


> me too! color is awesome...


thanks:beer:



VRDubssat said:


> ****s weak


jealous


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

looks good man. pa might be catching up to all those TX people on air!!!


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> looks good man. pa might be catching up to all those TX people on air!!!


thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

updates!! man i've been slacking on keeping this updated

not too much to update on, but SuperBacon was right . a week or two after the install i decided i need to get lower and some frame notches were in order. went and got the passengers side axle notched and both tie rods notched.. car now sits like this on level ground










i couldn't tell if it was touching the ground or not, it's THAT close. i'm happy with the results after only getting the axle and tie rod notches. for now, my need to be low is satisfied. i have a few other things to work on now that my motor seems to be on its last leg:banghead:


----------

